# Uber rider takes terrifying trip



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

NASHVILLE, TN (WSMV) -

A woman is telling a terrifying story about a reckless ride in an Uber car.

http://www.wsmv.com/story/28007360/uber-rider-takes-terrifying-trip


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Did they run out of news stories?

I bet this girl has better stories to share from her facebook posts. She looks like monica levinski


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

She is a Fun Mom?

https://www.facebook.com/RebeccaAnnSeaver/photos


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Lmao... I'm the transporter shut up and hold on.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Simon said:


> Lmao... I'm the transporter shut up and hold on.


YEs!! Skeletor is getting a handy!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

puber said:


> Did they run out of news stories?
> 
> I bet this girl has better stories to share from her facebook posts. She looks like monica levinski


Evidently, yes
I'm not sure this lady would hold up under cross examination.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> NASHVILLE, TN (WSMV) -
> 
> A woman is telling a terrifying story about a reckless ride in an Uber car.
> 
> http://www.wsmv.com/story/28007360/uber-rider-takes-terrifying-trip


If you stop the video towards the end it shows the news article and at the very bottom says it was a red bmw and the guy's name says Mohammed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

She didn't read the agreement in part where it says "Any Center Consoul or gear shifter with the letter "R" on the vehicle stands for Race."

Haha. I had a mid 20's girl in mine last week, the first thing says after she gets in, you can drive as fast as you want. Right on girl your in for a fun ride. It was the longest best trip all day.

ps I'd hit it.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

You need to keep your mouth shut for the rest of the ride.

Lmao.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ps I'd hit it.


I think you'd hit anything.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> She is a Fun Mom?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RebeccaAnnSeaver/photos


She groped skeleton's cock


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Two wrongs don't make a right. So she is a little goofy - she took a ride on the wild side with Mohammed. She may have tipped her hat upon entering and Mohammed took it all the way!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. So she is a little goofy - she took a ride on the wild side with Mohammed. She may have tipped her hat upon entering and Mohammed took it all the way!











Coochie, lol


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

You guys oughta be in comedy not driving for Guber!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> You guys oughta be in comedy not driving for Guber!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Really though I am not a bigot but with the name Mohammed he wasn't taking direction from a WOMAN. We are less than second class citizens and he's just another ************.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Really though I am not a bigot but with the name Mohammed he wasn't taking direction from a WOMAN. We are less than second class citizens and he's just another ************.


You know, we're not even supposed
to do this on this side of f%%%%'
Worcester


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow! Speeds up to 80 mph on the freeway? Holy sh--!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

She so sounds so credible. I would like to see uber GPS report showing that the driver indeed drove over 80mph.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> You know, we're not even supposed
> to do this on this side of f%%%%'
> Worcester


Do what?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> She so sounds so credible. I would like to see uber GPS report showing that the driver indeed drove over 80mph.


Well she is a piece of work, no doubt, she met her match and gave her 15 minutes of fame. I wonder how she got home.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Well she is a piece of work, no doubt, she met her match and gave her 15 minutes of fame. I wonder how she got home.


I like the fact that he kicked her out, I looked up where he kicked her out on Google and it sounds like a hipsters area, and she's shitting bricks, she probably took a cab home.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Do what?


Choochie,
Its a line from the departed


Choochie said:


> Do what?


He says. Costello says. God says,
as far as you're concerned.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Really though I am not a bigot but with the name Mohammed he wasn't taking direction from a WOMAN. We are less than second class citizens and he's just another ************.


http://www.yellowcabnyctaxi.com/blog/common-driver-mohammed


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://www.yellowcabnyctaxi.com/blog/common-driver-mohammed


I'm hip - saw your link before


Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I like the fact that he kicked her out, I looked up where he kicked her out on Google and it sounds like a hipsters area, and she's shitting bricks, she probably took a cab home.


LMAO, Yeah she probably deserved it. I'm not sticking up for her - just saying he's no angel and he's out of commission. I don't think he liked getting directions from the Madam.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I'm hip - saw your link before
> 
> LMAO, Yeah she probably deserved it. I'm not sticking up for her - just saying he's no angel and he's out of commission. I don't think he liked getting directions from the Madam.


Like you said they both met their match. But if she told me to slow down, I would have slowed down to 35mph.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Choochie,
> Its a line from the departed
> 
> He says. Costello says. God says,
> as far as you're concerned.


Another good movie I missed with my crazy schedule.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Another good movie I missed with my crazy schedule.


The Departed is a really good movie.
But Goodfellas is even better IMHO.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Another good movie I missed with my crazy schedule.


Choochie,
it's actually 10 years old already! quintessential Scorsese
check it out
Especially since you hear alot of people get to say "Wusta"

JJ


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The Departed is a really good movie.


Oh, I will plan to see it then - especially since it was recommend by both of you. I rarely get to see any movies. Type A.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The Departed is a really good movie.
> But Goodfellas is even better IMHO.


Yes that is one I made time for! I like that kind of movie!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The Departed is a really good movie.
> But Goodfellas is even better IMHO.


Yes GoodFellas is undisputed
I watched Wolf of Wall Street about 3 times already, gets better every time

DiCaprio has a scene where he is pitching a guy some penny stocks over the phone with all the junior stock brokers listening
Freaking hilarious


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Choochie,
> it's actually 10 years old already! quintessential Scorsese
> check it out
> Especially since you hear alot of people get to say "Wusta"
> ...


I see - just read the reviews and plot summary, 4.5 stars. and is set in Beantown.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Oh, I will plan to see it then - especially since it was recommend by both of you. I rarely get to see any movies. Type A.


The ending of The Departed was kind of stupid, like I said Goodfellas was more of a realistic movie about the mob. And A Bronx tale was decent. Everybody loves The Godfather 1 and 2.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Well it's snowing again - guess I better put the pedal to the medal and get going. The streets are getting narrower and narrower in Wusta and haven't worked the roads since Sunday.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The ending of The Departed was kind of stupid, like I said Goodfellas was more of a realistic movie about the mob. And A Bronx tale was decent. Everybody loves The Godfather 1 and 2.


Of course and I did see those - had more time then. Always liked De Niro


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Of course and I did see those - had more time then. Always liked De Niro


I drove Robert DeNiro and his whole family a whole bunch of times for years, never gives you a tip, so it was no great honor, drove Mark Wahlberg and his brother Donnie a few times, gives a small tip.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Well it's snowing again - guess I better put the pedal to the medal and get going. The streets are getting narrower and narrower in Wusta and haven't worked the roads since Sunday.


Be safe! Good luck


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I drove Robert DeNiro and his whole family a whole bunch of times for years, never gives you a tip, so it was no great honor, drove Mark Wahlberg and his brother Donnie a few times, gives a small tip.


Whoa,
that would be so surreal driving these guys around


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Whoa,
> that would be so surreal driving these guys around


I was star struck when I first started driving a limousine, after a while you begin to hate these people. It got to the point that I wouldn't go to the movies because I didn't want to give one penny to these people. The absolute nicest person I drove was Don Rickles, gave me a hundred dollar tip too.
He even gave me two free tickets to see his show in Atlantic City.
I guess looking back it was fun to drive so many celebrities, my only claim to fame. Jonny Depp shook my hand, no tip. Peter Max was cool, I drove him years later in a cab and he remembered me, not a pretentious person.

Oh well, I could write a book.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I was star struck when I first started driving a limousine, after a while you begin to hate these people. It got to the point that I wouldn't go to the movies because I didn't want to give one penny to these people. The absolute nicest person I drove was Don Rickles, gave me a hundred dollar tip too.
> He even gave me two free tickets to see his show in Atlantic City.
> I guess looking back it was fun to drive so many celebrities, my only claim to fame. Jonny Depp shook my hand, no tip. Peter Max was cool, I drove him years later in a cab and he remembered me, not a pretentious person.
> 
> Oh well, I could write a book.


LTNCD,
That's amazing. I can appreciate how you could be turned off by super ego celebrities
Funny, Don Rickles is outwardly a real ball buster, but a kind guy in real life
YEah, write that book!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> LTNCD,
> That's amazing. I can appreciate how you could be turned off by super ego celebrities
> Funny, Don Rickles is outwardly a real ball buster, but a kind guy in real life
> YEah, write that book!


They really don't have super egos for the most part , they're just regular people who get treated special and they start to believe that they are special.
What got me angry was that they have so much money and they either give you a small tip or nothing.
They didn't pay for the limousine either most times , it was either Disney or other studios paying.
I was most star struck by Olivia DeHavilland, the last of the movie stars alive from the old Hollywood star system. And I was thrilled to drive Bruce Springsteen , I went to shake his hand and he really didn't want to, had to grab his hand. Lol


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I drove Robert DeNiro and his whole family a whole bunch of times for years, never gives you a tip, so it was no great honor, drove Mark Wahlberg and his brother Donnie a few times, gives a small tip.


I like the acting but don't like their ideology. I met the NY Giants when I used to go there on business - I actually stayed in the same hotel they stayed in and let's say I got to know a one of them well, as I was there every other weekend. I can't say that I ever understood the fan frenzy. Everytime we went out people wanted autographs. I never understood that except maybe for monetary resale reasons. I even took him (who shall remain nameless) out on my business expense account. I ended up kicking the young punk to the curb, he was a cheap bastard anyway.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I was star struck when I first started driving a limousine, after a while you begin to hate these people. It got to the point that I wouldn't go to the movies because I didn't want to give one penny to these people. The absolute nicest person I drove was Don Rickles, gave me a hundred dollar tip too.
> He even gave me two free tickets to see his show in Atlantic City.
> I guess looking back it was fun to drive so many celebrities, my only claim to fame. Jonny Depp shook my hand, no tip. Peter Max was cool, I drove him years later in a cab and he remembered me, not a pretentious person.
> 
> Oh well, I could write a book.


That seems fitting about Don Rickles.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I like the acting but don't like their ideology. I met the NY Giants when I used to go there on business - I actually stayed in the same hotel they stayed in and let's say I got to know a one of them well, as I was there every other weekend. I can't say that I ever understood the fan frenzy. Everytime we went out people wanted autographs. I never understood that except maybe for monetary resale reasons. I even took him (who shall remain nameless) out on my business expense account. I ended up kicking the young punk to the curb, he was a cheap bastard anyway.


Yeah, a lot of celebrities are big libs, in Hollywood you almost have to be. And the autograph hounds , it was always the same people because they do sell them.
There is this nut in NYC called Radio Man, follows celebrities all over the place, he gets autographs and slick people buy them and resell them. The paps are also a pain in the ass. You can Google Radio Man if you want a laugh, he's semi famous.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I drove Robert DeNiro and his whole family a whole bunch of times for years, never gives you a tip, so it was no great honor, drove Mark Wahlberg and his brother Donnie a few times, gives a small tip.


He will be in any shittty movie that lets him in out of pure greed.

And he looks like an unwashed peasant.

Take your car to the car wash after driving him


----------

